# [meta] The Story Hour Reader Appreciation Thread!!



## el-remmen (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey All!

I created this thread as a place where story hour authors can publically thank their loyal readers/posters of their story hours.

I don't know about others, but over the last year I have been doing my "Out of the Frying Pan" story hour the roster of "regular readers has changed" - some people seem to have stopped posting, or stoppd reading - while other new people seem to pop up all the time.

Of course, there are those that have been there since the beginning as well.

But I want to take this moment to thanks my regular readers (I hope I didn't forget anyone) in no particular order:

Metus
Dawn
Felonius n'Tent
Horacio
Ancalagon
Kidcthulhu
and, Cyronex

I also want to thanks people who have also posted even once.

Those who have read and never posted 

And also those who were once loyal readers but have fallen by the wayside, like: MaverickWeirdo, Kesh and Lao-Tzu (where are you guys?).

So, other story hour authors - please take this opportunity to thank your readers!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 20, 2002)

*Thanks tp My loyal Fans... errr Fan...*

Hey just want to throw some congrats to Broccoli Head, Rune, Talindra, Kael of the Blackrose, Black Omega, hmmm and everyone else who has ever posted to any of my storyhours I appreciate it...


----------



## SolidSnake (Feb 20, 2002)

I want to thank Rune, Arthur Tealeaf, Ancalagon, Kesh, JDragon, and Paka for their support!  It really makes a writer's day to know that someone actually likes what they are writing  Also, I want to thank all those people who read the thread but don't post...I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 20, 2002)

Gosh golly jeepers, I don't want to leave anyone out...

First of all, I'd like to thank Broccli_Head, my first poster. He's kind of a story hour whore... always laying around with those BRAND-X story hours (that aren't mine), but I love the guy. Recently dedicated my 35th story chapter to him.

My biggest "fan", unarguably, is Tsunami. It only takes five minutes after posting a chapter to see that he's posted "woah... that was frickin awesome..." or some other "woah"-oriented phrase. Big thanks to Tsunami.

Neverwinter Knight has been a pretty faithful reader of late, posting almost every day. 

DWARF is a fun reader I like having along.

Matchstick's been with me for a long time, and though he doesn't always post, it seems he's always there, watching from the shadows...

Piratecat has begun reading my story hour (so he says). That's just kinda cool in itself.

Old One, Hammerhead, Renshai, Numion, Rel, are all regular readers. Rock on, you bastards.

Anyone I've missed, well, sorry, JERK. Post more often. 

I'd also like to thank the Academy.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 20, 2002)

Screw the academy.

I've been accused of writing overlong, self-involved campaign stories, which is probably true, and I'm still amazed that anyone reads them at all. I'm thrilled that they do! I get amazing ideas from the regular readers, and it's tremendously cool having people share the game with us.  Thank you, everyone; you guys make this fun!

- Kevin


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 20, 2002)

Great idea, nem!

I'd like to thank all those who have taken the time to read and comment on my story, including Shelf Life, Broccli-Head, Horacio, Talindra, FreeZ0r, Talon, Ziggy, Croaker, Tokiwong, Maldur, and MasterOfHeaven!

If I missed anybody, thanksthanksthanks!

Updates just about every day of the week around 8 am (PST)!

Special thanks to the State of California, which keeps me both gainfully employed and so bored that I need to seek out gratification in writing a novel-length story hour!

LB


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 20, 2002)

I would like to give a special mention to Old One and Piratecat - who are probably the only two readers that have posted something on my storyhour (!)

Cheers, guys!


----------



## Old One (Feb 20, 2002)

*The List!*

We *Story Hour* writers spend endless hours composing our tales for a variety of reasons.  It take a lot of time and effort and I, for one, am very grateful when readers post to ask questions, comment on plot or mechanics, offer suggestions or just heap on praise!

I would like to thank everyone who has taken the time to read my Faded Glory Story Hour, in all its iterations, and thank all those who took the time to post in the thread, including:

Rel
Oberton
Quickbeam
Plane Sailing
WSmith
Nemmerle
Broccoli_Head
Galfridus
Maveric Weirdo
Galfridus
Pillars of Hercules
Ancalagon
Lazybones
Mishari Lord
Ziggy
Throntangle
Sword-Dancer
Doc Moriartty
RangerWickett
ShawnLStroud
Gideon

I know there are others, many of which we haven't seen since the last switch and I apologize if I have missed anyone (stop by, post and help me correct the error of my ways).

Special thanks to three avid posters in particular, since they keep the page and look count moving ahead:

*Lela* - Queen of the *Table of Elemental Evil*
*Darklone* and *Dougal DeKree* - The dynamic duo from Deutschland!

Last and certainly not least, thanks to two of my players, *Corey* and *Tortoise* who drop by from time to time and keep me straight!

~ Old One

PS - I am still waiting for *Piratecat* and *Sagiro* to drop in!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 20, 2002)

Hmm... Rather than try to mention everyone and leave someone out, I just want to give Honorable Mention/MVP to Horacio.

I don't know how he finds the time to read, post, and even just bump the number of different story hours he does!

As for my favorite reader/poster to my own Story Hour-- you know who you are! Thanks!


Wulf


----------



## Sialia (Feb 20, 2002)

Many thanks to all those who have checked in, and especially those who have posted, on The Defenders of Daybreak, the Early Years.

We get a lot of joy from knowing that someone out there is actually reading our stuff.

We really appreciate it.


----------



## Rel (Feb 20, 2002)

This thread was a great idea, nemmerle.  As I have said many times before, I would record what happens in my games even if there were no Story Hour board to post them on.  But is much more gratifying to have readers.

I hope I don't leave anybody out.  My memory isn't what it used to be and I lost all the posts from others when we transferred to the new boards (was that really just over a month ago? It seems like years.).

Broccli_Head (one of my most loyal posters and a fan of many, many story hours)
Darklone
Blood Jester
Single Malt
Thorntangle
ShawnLStroud (whose new story hour is fantastic)
Lazybones
WSmith
Malachai_rose
theRuinedOne
drnuncheon
Sword Dancer

Special mention goes to Old One who I stole the whole campaign setting from and whose name will appear in the title as long as I run the game.  Old One, I don't think I'll ever be quite the GM that you are but I hope you still feel like I've done right by the world that you've invested so many hours in creating.

I'd also like to mention a name I didn't see above (although I could easily have missed it) - cezmail.  I understand that due to real life problems, he has been unable to visit the boards lately but I think a lot of us owe him a word of thanks.  I used to see his posts in just about every Story Hour I read and I know that he posted to a lot that I don't read.  He was tireless in his praise for a lot of the thread here but he also asked a lot of insightful questions.  I miss him and I hope he comes back soon.

Lastly, I'd like to thank my players without whom there would be no Story Hour.  I've been whipping their butts pretty hard lately and they haven't complained too much.  They are great guys and I look forward to playing RPG's with them for years and years to come.


----------



## Galfridus (Feb 20, 2002)

I'd like to thank all my readers...don't know who they are, but thanks for reading nonetheless!

Writing a story hour has really helped me with my campaign; it helps me keep track of what's going on, as well as look at the campaign's progress from a more impartial perspective, to see what's working well and what might be lacking. I highly recommend it to all DMs!

And thanks to my players for suffering through all the torment--er, adventures!


----------



## Old One (Feb 20, 2002)

*Cezmail, where art thou?*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> ...




Rel -

I should be beaten for forgetting Charlie!  I agree, he was a tireless fan of many story hours and provided great commentary!  I look forward to seeing him return to the boards!

~ Old One


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks, those of you who glanced at my stuff.  Greater thanks to people who commented.  I'm one of those who only posts if I get feedback, since otherwise I figure I have better things to do, so your replies are what have been keeping me going.  Thank you.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 5, 2002)

*Shameless BUMP*

*smile proudly*


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2002)

Whoo hoo! The posters on my story hour are shamelessly breaking Rule One ("Never give the DM any ideas"), and are brilliantly analyzing the plot. I'm honored.


----------



## Zad (Mar 5, 2002)

I'll admit I was hesitant to post our story hour at first because I didn't think anyone would care or want to read it. But after a year now, the view count keeps going up and people keep refuting that.

So thanks to all the Wizardru Story Hour readers. It really does help to know people are enjoying it.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 5, 2002)

I am impressed at how much more interested and dedicated the readers have become since I last tried to write a story hour. Either that or I am writing better than I was before 

In particular I want to thank Rybaer, who has posted to my story hour more than anyone else, Tokiwong, who also read my Rokugan story hour, and Piratecat who was the very first one to post to my story hour. I can't wait to see what he thinks of my running Of Sound Mind starting Saturday.


----------



## el-remmen (Dec 8, 2003)

I figured I'd bump this thread I found while searching for something else - as I am sure there are even more authors who want to thank some regular readers, and lots more regular readers to be thanked.

In my case,

Look_a_Unicorn
Jon Potter
Pillars of Hercules
and, Manzanita

Among others. . . Thanks!


----------



## Paka (Dec 8, 2003)

Pillars of Hercules and Rune have followed me across the span of two Story Hours and I appreciate it.  Especially since I had't posted an update in months before yesterday.

Thanks, geeks, your readership is appreciated.

Emiricol has pimped my Story Hour all over the place, which is always flattering.

Also thanks to the others who have posted in the thread, not named here.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, I've gotta give honourable mentions to both theRuinedOne and Broccli_Head, because the first has moved from reading my SH to playing in it, and the second is soon to do the same!


----------



## megamania (Dec 17, 2003)

I wish to thank the viewers whom have replied to my two Storyhours and also thank the roughly 30 or so unknown viewers (I think cinematically).  I hope I entertain and bring a laugh to you.  

For my viewers, my Darksun story will be getting into more adventuring across Tyr Valley once I wrap up Bodach and Dessantee.  Strikeforce viewers will soon be reading about the crazed Brute (Maestro aka Hulk-like criiter) having words of sorts with the heroes then survivors go to a version of Ravenloft!

Also, During X-mas I hope to play out a new short game.  
"Raven, James Raven: Your Number is up".   
Another amalagram of fantasy with other genres represented in Dnd 3e style.

otherwise...happy holidaze


----------



## spyscribe (Dec 17, 2003)

I hate to name names, because anyone who has ever posted to my story hour should bask in the knowledge that doing so made my day.  Hell, some days, anyone who bumped the view count got a little cheer.

But a special thank you is due to dpdx, who has the distinction of being the first person no one involved with the campaign knew in real life to post feedback in the thread, and to Seoniad, a newcomer of unfailing enthusiasm, who actually put a link to us in her(?) sig.  That's just damn cool.

Also--although he is a different sort of reader--thank you to Fajitas, who not only runs a great game worthy of chronicle, but also keeps me honest, ensuring that what gets posted isn't the "good enough" version, but the "even better" version.


----------

